# reptile life lists



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i think that it would be neat to see what reptiles people have owned over the years. how diversified people are.


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

These are what I have kept in the past...

SNAKES
Corn snakes
Grey rat snake
Cali kings
Royals
Florida King snake
Columbian rainbow boa

LIZARDS
Pink tounged skink
BW tegu
Yeman chamelion
Anoles
Bearded dragons
House geckos

INVERTS
Turantulas
Scorpions
Praying mantids

Also loads of community freshwater tropical fish :smile:


----------



## MissHayho (Mar 17, 2007)

Ok I have owned:

a corn snake (my sisters) - still have
2 jack russels - still have one
3 spur thigh tortoises - still have them
1 jack russel crossed with a yorkshire terrier
about 12 hamsters - i have none of these now! (they bred so we got rid of the babies  )
we looked after a parrot for ages
we housed hedgehogs for ages
fish
chinchillas
rats
rabbits
bearded dragons - still have these
anoles
geckos
frogs
stick insects
giant millipedes
cats
ummmmmmmm cant think of any more off hand.........

edit **** - sorry i tryed to remember all my pets didnt realise u ment just reptiles!


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

do you really wanna see mine:lol2: its loads:lol2:


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

ok, heres mine, theres are the ones off the top of my head, there ar probably some more:lol2:

childrens python
spotted python
green tree python
royal python
coastal carpet
jungle carpet
kenyan sand boa
rosy boa
brazilian rainbow boa
common boa
hogg island boa
columbian rainbow boa
dumerils boa
soloman island ground boa
aesculapian snake
false water cobra
rough green snake
pine snake
western hognose
madagascan hognose
corns
everglades(normal and albino)
texas rat
yellow rat
black rat
grey rat
florida blue garter
numerous milk snakes
cali king
florida king
various mountain and variable kings
beardies
rankins
collared lizards
garden lizard
sawback agamid
phillipines sailfin
green iguana
leopard gecko
wonder gecko
madagascan giant gecko
house gecko
morrish gecko
green anole
knight anole
cone head lizard
common agama
frilled lizard
water dragon
yemen chameleon
panther chameleon
blue tongue skink
pink tongue skink
sandfish
plated lizard
eyed lizards
bosc monitor
peacock monitor
nile monitor
ackie


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

Talk about a comphrehensive list! How many have you got now?


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

captaincaveman said:


> ok, heres mine, theres are the ones off the top of my head, there ar probably some more:lol2:
> 
> childrens python
> spotted python
> ...


what do you do? swap em every month?


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

dani11983 said:


> Talk about a comphrehensive list! How many have you got now?


 
just whats on my list in my signature, ive set rules to limit me, mainly north american rats and small pythons(no lizards now). I used to re-home and basically buy antyhing un-usual:lol2:, im a recovering herpaholic now:lol2:, i still know alot of keeers so get my fix of other stuff that way. its nice to just specialise/concentrate on a couple of species. I enjoy that more now:no1:


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

Tops said:


> what do you do? swap em every month?


:lol2:, thats over 18years, i used to re-home but keep them:lol2:, luckily my missus has/had the same love of it


----------



## Kellybee (Oct 13, 2006)

captaincaveman said:


> ok, heres mine, theres are the ones off the top of my head, there ar probably some more:lol2:
> 
> childrens python
> spotted python
> ...


Jay I called you a cab chick, lol


----------



## reptile king (Jun 11, 2007)

*list of animals ive had in my years*

starting with the most normal
1 cocker spaniel(nicknamed fatty)
2x cats(menices)
2 rabbits
senigol parrot
2 pinesnakes 
2 western hognose
4 royal pythons
4 cornsnakes
2 yemen veiled chamelions
6 bearded dragons
5 bumble bee dart frogs
4 leopard geckcos
4 water dragons
4 red eye tree frogs(wont lie there hard to keep)
2 pink toe trantulas
2 chillie rose
2 trapdoor spiders(u never see them)
and in the past ive housed

30 hamsters
2 burmeses
2 dogs
praying mantis
polecats
a few boes
and it goes on and on i think i lost my mind somewhere along the line


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

gan1 said:


> Jay I called you a cab chick, lol


lost me hun:lol2:


----------



## Kellybee (Oct 13, 2006)

PAST:

I'm not going into the non reptilian critters because we'd be here all day just talking horses, let alone small mammals, exotic fish and birds.

Past:
Bearded Dragons
Black Agamas
Star Agamas
Green Anoles
Brown Anoles
Jamaican Anoles
Frilled Dragons
Hermanns Tortoise
Red Eared Terrapins
Yellow Bellies
Tree Frogs
Bosc Monitor
Berber Skinks
Garter Snakes
Rough Green Snakes
Imperial Scorps
Desert Hairy Scorps
Leopard Geckos
Plated Lizard

Present:
1:0:0 Timor Monitor
2:3:8 Collared Lizards
1:0:0 Dune Scorpion
2:0:0 Imperial Scorpions
1:0:0 Dune Scorpion
0:0:1 Mexican Red Knee Taratula
1:1:0 Chinese Water Dragons
0:1:0 Green Tree Frog
1:0:0 Grey Tree Frog

Future:
NO MORE!!!

Except for some more collareds and another Timor of course


----------



## Kellybee (Oct 13, 2006)

captaincaveman said:


> lost me hun:lol2:


People arent going to want to be your friend any more seeing as you officially owned more reps than the rest of the forum members put together :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

gan1 said:


> People arent going to want to be your friend any more seeing as you officially owned more reps than the rest of the forum members put together :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:lol2:surely some of the re-home places must have had similar??? it was more of an addiction than anything else, we were all round the country, every saturday was a new shop/rehome centre or pick up from someones house, i also learnt not to let anyone know where i lived, so i didn't get boscs and iggys dumped on my doorstep, it seems like a long list but over 18years its not actually that huge

did you look at those pics of the collared?. they weren't very good, my camera phones got no macro. Think its up for £40-£50 or something


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

Ok pets i have owned:

7 Cats - 2.5
30 / fancy / silky / satin mice - 3.27
13 Syrian hamsters - 3.10
11 Russian hamsters - 5.6
2 Gerbils - 0.2
2 Harvest mice - 0.0.2
1 Sinaloan milk snake - 0.1
7 European tree frogs- 2.5
2 Trans pecos rat snakes - 1.1 Blonde breeding pair
2 Bearded dragons - 1.1
6 GALS - 0.0.6
6 Guinea pigs - 6.0
7 Rabbits - 2.5
5 Praying mantis - 2.3
2 Ferrets - 1.1
5 African clawed frogs - 1.4
6 Slow worms 0.0.6 - All brought in by cats, and only stayed until they healed up
2 Newts - 1.1 - + countless babies << eventually released into our pond as they where a native species
1 Frog - Lived with us after the cats almost killed him / her
Countless tropical fish
2 - Chilian rose tarantulas - 1.1
1 - Mexican red leg - 0.1
1 Mexican red knee - 0.0.1
1 Pink toe tarantula - 0.1
1 - Leaf insect - 0.0.1
1 Spiny stick insect - 0.0.1
2 Normal stick insects - 0.0.1
1 Californian king snake - 1.0

Errrr if i think of anything else << i shall add

EDIT:  how on earth did i forget about the evil beast D: -adds him-


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

This is what I can remeber what iv had at some point. Thanks to captaincaveman you reminded me about a lot I have forgot about and all that money


childrens python
spotted python
green tree python
royal python burmese albino and norm
rock python
coastal carpets
jungle carpet
kenyan sand boas
rosy boa
common boas
hogg island boa
emerald tree boa
Brazilian rainbow boa
columbian rainbow boa
dumerils boa
rough green snake
northers pine snake
western hognose
corns (loads)
everglades(normal)
yellow rat
florida blue garter
milk snakes
cali king
florida king
beardies
green iguana
leopard gecko
wonder gecko
morrish gecko
Tokay gecko
green anole
Brown anols
water dragon
Basalisk
yemen chameleon
blue tongue skink
Fire skinks
sandfish
plated lizard
bosc monitor
ornate nile monitor

whites tree frogs
bull frogs
horned toads

pink toe trantulas
chillie beauty
indian ornamental
red rump
curly hair
cobalt blue


----------



## LeeH (Jan 26, 2005)

wow some really comprehensive lists being kept by all


----------



## Kellybee (Oct 13, 2006)

captaincaveman said:


> did you look at those pics of the collared?. they weren't very good, my camera phones got no macro. Think its up for £40-£50 or something


I did its just a normal peach common collared//juvie colours, did send you a PM but had some problems with PM's but I thought it was just receiving messages not sending them. 

Anyways it basically said thanks so much for taking time to photograph it, but I'm going to get a new type from Holland in August so gonna have to leave him I'm afraid 

Anyone with an interest in em should snap it up tho its really pretty !!

Thanks again x x


----------



## Kellybee (Oct 13, 2006)

Where is Nige I'd be interested to see his morphs listed


----------



## ukgeckos (Apr 11, 2007)

dont think i can remember them all


over 20 leos
African spur thighed tortoise
Hermanns torts
red footed torts
male iggy
stared agama
chequered swifts
whites tree frogs
green tree frogs
reed frogs
black spiny toads
various mantids 
emporer scorpions
fire bellied toads
water dragons
bearded dragons
veiled chams
rankings dragons
continental gialt house rabbits:smile:
uros
royal python
white line geckos
bibrons geckos
spider geckos
chuckwallas
Jewled ground geckos
various day geckos
tokay geckos
mourning geckos
sugar gliders
web footed geckos
viper geckos
barking geckos
Velvet geckos - O. monilis and O. castelnaui
big headed geckos - P. bastardi, P. pictus


I still have most of the geckos and torts plus picking up a pair of ackies this week!


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

mine seems tiny in comparrision and is manily insect based. 

reps

6 stenodactylus petrii

25 africian snails
2 giant spiney stick insects
2 giant green jungle green satick insect
loands of indian ones
2 pink wingged stick insects

1 marbled mantis (only insect i still have)

and shit loads of mammels

jay


----------



## Kellybee (Oct 13, 2006)

That just means you are at least sensible, lol

I wish I had your will power !!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Gaboon said:


> These are what I have kept in the past...
> 
> SNAKES
> Corn snakes
> ...


wow! you touched base in almost every category! strong colubrid representation.:no1:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

so far, well if you think of it, just how much combined experience there is on this forum! and only a few have posted. yea, as if you don't know it already, this is a world class forum! without being all stuffy!:no1: everybody chip in a couple bucks and you could run a serpentarium/insectarium that would be a major attraction in great britain and hence the world! that's my summation!


----------



## LeeH (Jan 26, 2005)

heres what ive kept in the years ive been into exotics....
*snakes
*cornsnakes of different morphs
speckled jungle cornsnake
anery corn x great plains ratsnake
texas ratsnake
leucistic texas ratsnakes
yellow ratsnakes
everglades ratsnakes
grey ratsnakes
black ratsnake normal and albino type
various intergrades of yellow,black and texas
radiated ratsnake het albino
ladder snake
taiwanese beauty ratsnakes
californian kingsnakes of various colourations and types
mexican black kingsnakes
desert kingsnake
ruthvens kingsnake
het melanistic variable kingsnakes
african housesnake
bullsnakes
pinesnake
western hognose
royal pythons
amazon tree boa garden phase type
spotted pythons
macklotts pythons
austrailian water pythons
wetar/dunns pythons
childrens python
coastal carpet python
two carplots(carpet x macklotts python)
kenyan sand boas
boa constrictors
argentine boas
sonoran dwarf boa
columbian rainbow boas
*lizards*
leopard geckos
fat tailed geckos
pictus geckos
stenos
white spotted geckos
moorish geckos
bibrons geckos
tokay geckos
crested geckos
yellow headed dwarf geckos
bearded dragons
rankins dragons
star agamas
red headed agama
chinese waterdragon pair
indonesian blue tongued skinks
berber skinks
asian sun skinks
sudan plated lizards
golden tegu
long tailed lizards
brown anoles
*amphibians and tortoises
*ornate horned frog
usa green tree frogs
asian green back frogs
whites tree frogs
firebellied toads
axylotls
horsefeilds tortoises
hermanns tortoise
leopard tortoise
*inverts
*chile roses
chilean beautiful
curly hairs
mexican red knees
mexican red legs
brazilian black
usumbara red
mombassa starburst
kilimanjaro babboon
grey baboon
colbalt blues
asian blacks
pink toes(avic avic and avic metallica)
king baboon
stout legged babbons
indian ornamentals(regalis and rufliata)
goliath birdeater
salmon pinks
emperor/imperial scorpions
pauxcidens type flat rock scorpions
red clawed scorpions
asian forest scorpions AKA spinifer
tanzianian dwarf flat rocks
tri color scorpions
desert hairy
african giant millepedes
burmese/olive millepedes
yellow leg centipedes
snails :lol2:
indian,egyptian and flower mantids
giant prickly and indian stick insects
assassin bugs
think thats it....


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

and it's quality as much as quantity!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

rakindude2, you must be a veritable encyclopedia. don't get all old and senile and just talk herps all day in the old folks home!:lol2: stuff must come second nature to you! haha! it would have taken me two days to make that list!:no1:


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

HABU said:


> wow! you touched base in almost every category! strong colubrid representation.:no1:


Thanks dude i think variety is important. Good idea about the big reptile house too :lol2:


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

ok here goes:

*SNAKES:*

Corns x 3 (2 x normal and a blizzard)
Stinking Goddess x 3
Albino black ratsnake
Dione's ratsnake x 2
Aesculapian ratsnake x 2
Everglades ratsnake
Yellow x texas ratsnake
red-tailed racer
Taiwan beauty
Western hognose
Long-nosed tree snakes x 3 (bastards!)
Green phase burmese python
normal burm
common boa
royal pythons x 3
Brown house snake
False water cobra

PURPLE ALBINO RETIC!

there's a couple I'm missing but can't remember right now.

EDIT: Solomon Islands ground boa!

*Lizards:*

green iguana's (temp homed - rescued + nursed back to health)
Bosc's monitor
Argentine Black and white tegu
Sailfin dragon
Monkey-tailed skinks
Curly-tailed lizard
Leopard gecko's
Bearded dragon
Mangrove monitor
Flap-necked chameleon

*Turtles:*

Snapping turtles
Chinese soft-shell

*Amphibians:*

Fire salamander's
albino Argentine horned frog

*Others:*

Tail-less whipscorpion
Mexican red-knee tarantula
Desert hairy scorpion
Giant millipede


----------



## *o* (Apr 12, 2007)

I cannot write down all my animal past..
But I kept over 100 serpents, over 70 turtles, over 60 lizards in my life.
My teen-early 20`s were mad reptile life...especially.
Still no change? :lol2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

hey *O*, you have a boelens. to me that is this most desirable snake in the world! some may cost more but if i had my pic, i'd take a boelens every time. if i ever hit the lottery,........ooooooh!
:lol2:


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2005)

welll errrm:


3 leos 
1 brb
1 corn 
1 ackie 
1 mantis 
1 tomato frog
4 fire bellied newts
1 african clawed frog 

fish
6 gerbils 
2 hamsters
1 giant hamster


hmmm thats all
dan


----------



## *o* (Apr 12, 2007)

Hey, HABU. You love boelen. Yeah, I take pic almost every day. Tonight, he has shed, he did it perfectly like taking off his suits and socks.

He is amazingly well eater.
Here is my little thing tonight after shedding.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i can't wait till he gets bigger. always keep me posted! no matter what just email me!!haha!!:lol2:


----------



## *o* (Apr 12, 2007)

I try to write down my snakes and other in past and now...

1 Boelen python
1 Crawl Cay island boa
1 Timor python
4 Japanese rat snake
1 Pygmy rattle snake
1 Side winder
1 Rhinocerous viper
1 Gaboon viper
1 False Cobra
4 Western hoggies
1 Southern hoggy
1 Snow southern pine snake
1 Jungle carpet python
2 Green python(Biak and Aru)
2 Children python
2 Brazilian rainbow boa
1 Hog-island boa
5 royal pythons
1 Brahminy blind snake
1 slug snake
1 Japanese odd-scaled snake
1 Japanese four-lined snake
2 Burrowing ratsnake
1 Chinese keeled ratsnake
1 Taiwan beauty snake
1 Sakishima beauty snake
1 Red banded odd-tooth snake
3 Japanese keelback snake
3 Ryukyu odd-tooth snake
3 Japanese mamushi
4 Himehabu
2 Habu
1 Viper boa
1 Colombian rainbow boa
1 Woma
1 Bismark Ringed python
2 Whitelipped python
1 Kenya Sand boa
2 Rosy boa

1 Calabar python
3 Mexican king snake
1 Sonolan deseat king snake
6 Tiger keelback
1 Brown tree snake
2 Cinaroan Milk snake 
1 Tex rat snake
1 Black pine snake
2 garter snake
1 false water cobra


......and I forgot! One thing I can remember is I have never kept a corn snake.. Donno..


----------



## LeeH (Jan 26, 2005)

few pics of past animals to show you all :no1:








texas ratsnake








stumpy a tailess crested gecko








boa constrictor








royal python








laddersnake


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

whoaaa! i've only had a couple off that list! wow!:no1:


----------



## LeeH (Jan 26, 2005)

have to say your boelons python is awesome *O* 
truly a great speices of snake


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

not using plurals


grn anaconda
yel anaconda
bci
bcc
brb
crb
cook's tree boa
garden tree boa
emerald tree boa
hatian boa
unidentified epicrates
sol. isle ground boa
kenyan sand boa
rosy boa
retic
burm
indian
ball python
jungle carpet
gtp
scrub python
eastern diamond back
northern copperhead
timber rattler (ugly)
eastern coral
gartersnake
ribbon snake
green snake
queen snake
northern water snake
black racer
blue racer
dekays snake
kirklands water snake
worm snake
eastern ringneck snake
blind snake
yellow rat snake
black rat snake
corn snake
fox snake
grey rat snake
milk snake
scarlet king snake
chain king snake
speckled king snake
florida king snake
cali king snake
mex. blk king snake
bull snake
gopher snake
oxybelis vine snake(both)


that's all i can think of. these are the ones i've owned, not all those i've caught or cared for. lizards, turtles/torts, frogs, salamanders, toads and newts are too hard to remember all.


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

ummmm...

Corn snakes
Black rat snakes
Grey rat snakes
Everglades rat snakes
NA Rat snake hybrids
Taiwanese Beauty snakes
Leopard rat snakes
Russian rat snakes
Cave dwelling rat snakes
Radiated rat snakes

That's about it I think


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I have not really diversified hugely, the ones I have owned personally are

Snakes:
corn snakes (still have)
grey rat snakes
great plains rat snakes
thai beauty rat snakes
red tailed racers (still have)
common boa (still have)
rosy boa
brazilian rainbow boa
argentine rainbow boa
royal pythons
macklotts pythons
king snakes (still have)
various milksnakes (still have)
western hognose snakes
sand boas

Lizards.. not really experimented vastly here.
Beardies
leopard geckos (still have)
water dragons
ackies (still have)

I have no plans for the future to have any other species than I already own now.. and I only plan to buy corn snakes in the future.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

yea, i'm too old to be running a zoo. i'm just focusing on a couple species. do some breeding.


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

HABU said:


> yea, i'm too old to be running a zoo. i'm just focusing on a couple species. do some breeding.


thats the point ive got to, ive done the numerous species thing myself. Its nice to stick to one or two species:no1:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

captaincaveman said:


> thats the point ive got to, ive done the numerous species thing myself. Its nice to stick to one or two species:no1:


I think to be a good solid breeder then you need to specialise in something myself, and with those terrible limits like.. space.. money... time.. I learnt that spreading myself thin with loads of different things was just too much in the end. Far better to concentrate on one or two things and do it well  I started with corns.. I tried a lot of things, but I've settled back on corns now.


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

Athravan said:


> I think to be a good solid breeder then you need to specialise in something myself, and with those terrible limits like.. space.. money... time.. I learnt that spreading myself thin with loads of different things was just too much in the end. Far better to concentrate on one or two things and do it well  I started with corns.. I tried a lot of things, but I've settled back on corns now.


 
yeah, its not just the breeding side, its nice purely on the collecting/keeping side too, i used to breed beardies, leopards, giant madagascan days and a few others plus keeping about 40pairs of totally different species, then something else would come up, i'd think not had one of them and it continued:lol2:

Its funny that after nearly two decades the one that really floats my boat now is corns:lol2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

etb's, gtp's and brb's primarily. that's enough for me really. going to sell the other couple guys.


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

I still have all my original purchases from when I started up! They include;

Uromastyx
Bearded Dragons
Leopard Gecko's
Yemen Chameleons
4 Horned Chameleon
Pygmy Chameleons
Panther Chameleons

Coastal Carpet Pythons
Royal Pythons
Mexican Boa Constrictor

My ever expanding collection of Blood Python Morphs and Locales;

Malaysian Reds (Normals and het albino)
Sumatran Reds
Bangka Island Red (het super-stripe)

Borneo Short-Tails

Chrome Head Sumatran Short-Tails
Orange Head Sumatran Short-Tails

Praying Mantis (Creobroter Gemmatus)
And an Ornate Horned Frog!


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2007)

hmmmm
snakes:
*pythons*
royal python
burmese python
reticulated python
blood python
water python
macklotts python


*boas*
amazon tree boa
common boas 
brazilian rainbow boas

*coloubrids*
corns
kings
house snake

*others:*
beardies
bloodsucker lizard
iguanas
chameleon
geckos
whites tree frogs
bullfrog
rice frogs
alligator snapping turtle
Gals

sure im missing a load but nevermind lol


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

Corns
One rat snake
Royals
Kings (Cali mainly)
Childrens python
Me and a mate joint owned a BRB back in the day
Western hoggies
Rough Greens
Leos
Beardies
Spotted newts (salamanders)
Fire Bellied newts
Once given an eastern european newt, cannot remember the latin
Fire bellied toads
Thousands of stick insects (literally)


----------



## Herp Awareness (Jan 24, 2006)

Uh dear this is going to take me some time.and im bound to forget a few species here and there..lol...anything with a * is what i currently keep...and NO before anyone asks im not a shop or a zoo...lol...i have built up this diverse collection over many years...with alot of animals coming via rescue..and a very understanding wife + family...hehe

*BOIDS

**Pythons 

*Childrens Pythons *
Spotted Pythons
Burmese Pythons *
Royal Pythons *
Blood Pythons *
Olive Pythons *
Macklotts Pythons *
Reticulated Pythons
Sawu Pythons *
Dunns Pythons
Pimbura Pythons
Green Tree Pythons
*
Boas

*B.C.I ( 30+ at the moment of various strains ) *
Hogg island boas *
Cuban Boa
Dwarf Sonoran Boas *
Crawl Cay Boas *
Rosy Boas
Brazilian Rainbow Boas *
Columbian Rainbow Boas *
Tahitian Boas 
kenyan sand boa*
dumerils boa*
*
Colubrids

*Corn Snakes *
Mexican Black Kingsnake*
Florida King snakes*
Speckled King Snake
Californian King snake* 
Gray Banded King snake( Normal + Albino) *
Desert king snake
Variable King snake
Mexican Milk snake *
Honduran milk snake *
Guatemalan Milk Snake
Pueblan Milk Snake*
Ecuadorian Milk Snake*
Nelsons Milk Snake*
Everglades rat snake
Grey rat snake*
Taiwanese Beauty snake*
Everglades
pine snake
rough green snake
western hognose*

*Lizards

*Leopard Gecko*
Fan Footed Gecko*
Moorish Gecko
African Fat Tailed Gecko*
Tokay Gecko*
Chinese Cave Gecko
Beardies*
Rankins
collared 
Green Anole*
Uromastyx hardwickii
Uromastyx geyri*
Common Agama
Toad Headed Agama*
Bosc Monitors*
Rough Neck Monitors*
Ackies*
Yemen's Chameleons*
Panther Chameleons*
Chinese Water Dragons
European eyed lizards*

*Others

*Mexican Red Knee*
Colbolt Blue*
Emperor Scorpions*
Whip tailed scorpions
Horned Frogs*
Whites Tree Frogs*
Cane Toad*
African Bull Frog
Mandarin Salamander*
various Insects / beetles / mantis / 
Spur thigh Torts*
Leopard Torts*
Red Foots*


----------



## Mitch (Mar 3, 2007)

Whats the most anyone has ever had in the home at once. lol
My sig is everything I have right now. 
Couldnt hazard a guess to how many I have kept in the past. 
Been keeping reps and animals for over 25 years. lol 
Still like a big kid in a sweet shop when I go to a rep shop. lol
Ive spent a months wages in a shop on snakes I took a fancy 2. lol then gone home to my missus with a big smile on my face. Till she wiped it off of course but I made sure I kept the snakes.


----------



## Herp Awareness (Jan 24, 2006)

Mitch said:


> Whats the most anyone has ever had in the home at once. lol
> My sig is everything I have right now.
> Couldnt hazard a guess to how many I have kept in the past.
> Been keeping reps and animals for over 25 years. lol
> ...


Omg that involves maths and counting....arghhhh...at the moment im around the 100 mark...not including any hatchlings neonates...and eggs..and i have actually cut down over the last few years...lol


----------



## trese (Oct 2, 2006)

we have 16 reps at the mo then in the next couple weeks or so we will have another 18 so thats gonna be 34 i think


----------

